# CPU & Motherboard Upgrade Advice



## bettz (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi all I've decided its time to upgrade my cpu & mother board currently i've got a Athlon X2 6000+ Cpu with a Asus M2V motherboard.My motherboard limits me to anymore updates.

Ive always had Athlon cpu's i had a started a thread about motherboards with my current cpu but decided to upgrade both .I'm not really to fussed about Athlon or Intel, i know alot of my mates have told me to go with intel as there killing athlons at the mo?? just after the best upgrade i can get with £250- £275 to be spent on a motherboard & cpu any advice?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 23, 2009)

E8400 about £125
Asus P5Q Pro about £105

They are great parts, regardless of if you choose to OC them or not. Theres the great "platform switch" going on atm, but AM3 and i7/5 are still very much in their infancy, best to let them mature a little.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 23, 2009)

Phenom II X3 720BE - £120
Foxconn A7DA-S - £105

Just to add an AMD side to it.


----------



## bettz (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the reply I've currently got 4 gb of Corsair Ram & and Radeon 4850 oh and my psu is 600w Kingwin Modular.

I've no clue when it comes to which motherboard or cpu i just want the best that i can get for say £250 - £275 that will last a while & i can maybe stretch to £300 got some spare ram & i can sell and a coolermaster cavalier case to sell

If you were building a computer what would you opt for?


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 24, 2009)

I would agree with Ketxxx and overclock the e8400 to 3.6ghz.
It could probably do 4ghz easy on air if it is a newer e0 stepping but then your ram and cooling might hold you back unless your ram can do 445fsb (ddr2 900: 9 x 445 = 4ghz).


----------



## bettz (Mar 24, 2009)

The ram i've got is this http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/4GB-(2x2GB)-Corsair-TwinX-XMS2-DDR2-PC2-6400-(800)-240-Pins-Non-ECC-Unbuffered-CAS-5-5-5-18
I wouldnt have a clue how to overclock


----------



## Darknova (Mar 24, 2009)

LagunaX said:


> I would agree with Ketxxx and overclock the e8400 to 3.6ghz.
> It could probably do 4ghz easy on air if it is a newer e0 stepping but then your ram and cooling might hold you back unless your ram can do 445fsb (ddr2 900: 9 x 445 = 4ghz).



The X3 720BE at 3.6Ghz? You can do that really quite easily.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 24, 2009)

720BE is still less powerful clock for clock than a C2D. I sence a slight shift in the force though, hopefully Phenom 3 will be a true beast.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 24, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> 720BE is still less powerful clock for clock than a C2D. I sence a slight shift in the force though, hopefully Phenom 3 will be a true beast.



Benches only. Up until yesterday I had both, and the 720BE is the better choice. The extra core is making a big difference in games that are taking advantage of it (ie GTA 4). Except for that there is no difference in gaming.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, it takes that extra core for the 720BE to scale up, Q6600 @ 3.6GHz would kill it. I've seen Q6600s around for £150 new.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 24, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Yeah, it takes that extra core for the 720BE to scale up, Q6600 @ 3.6GHz would kill it. I've seen Q6600s around for £150 new.



Had you said the 8750BE then yes I would have agreeded, but not the 720BE.

Oh well, I provided a valid alternative, it's up to him which he gets.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 24, 2009)

I have nothing against AMD, their just not a good choice at this time, their a few footsteps too far behind intel for my liking.


----------



## bettz (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok so at the moment its between

E8400
Q6600 i have no idea how to overclock & isn't this chip a few years old?
Phenom II X3 720BE

its going to be mainly for gaming


----------



## a_ump (Mar 24, 2009)

it's q6600, and yes it is older but it's still a very good performing chip for it's price. I luv mine, i've never lagged no matter how many apps i have open, and i only have mine overclocked to 3ghz due to my mobo holding me back :/. A lot can reach 3.2ghz-3.6ghz. which is great for a quad


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 24, 2009)

For a newer e8400 E0 (SL9BJ) they all will do 3.6ghz stock volts.
All you have to do in the bios is set the ram for 667 instead of auto/800 and raise the cpu fsb to 400 instead of auto/333. You can probably even leave eist still turned on. 
I would recommend at least a better cooler though even the small xigmatek or freezer pro.


----------



## bettz (Mar 24, 2009)

That sounds quite easy to Overclock hopefully not even i could mess that up  at the mo i've got a Zalman http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_2622.html so it looks like i'll need to get another fan


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 24, 2009)

bettz said:


> That sounds quite easy to Overclock hopefully not even i could mess that up  at the mo i've got a Zalman http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_2622.html so it looks like i'll need to get another fan



That is an am2 socket fan that will not fit on a intel 775 socket.

This cheap one is good for 3.6ghz but not for 4ghz:
http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_2626.html


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 24, 2009)

get the e8400 for gaming. most games now want megaherz and two cores, then also pick as ket said the p5q pro. when ur pc can with the games any more, just add another 4850 and exchange for a core 2 quad that by that time are going to be dirt cheap


----------



## bettz (Mar 24, 2009)

Would you go for the E8400 setup then?

Yeah i like the look of the Xigmatek fans im sure i've seen some with blue led fans on them?

I think this is the fan i was thinking of Thermalright Ultra-120A with a blue led fan on the side

Would it be worth saving abit more cash for a core i7 setup?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2009)

bettz said:


> Would you go for the E8400 setup then?
> 
> Yeah i like the look of the Xigmatek fans im sure i've seen some with blue led fans on them?
> 
> Would it be worth saving abit more cash for a core i7 setup?



No Xigmatek to date has blue LED fans, but purchasing one and using it on the Xig corrects that issue.

Also with the 9500, I had the copper version and mine came with hardware for both AMD and LGA775. I know there is a hardware kit they sell too, may want to look that route if you really like the Zalman. Owning both the Xig has a higher heat threshold before it saturates, making it a better choice to OC with.


----------



## red268 (Mar 24, 2009)

P5Q-E can be bought for a few pence (Literally) over the P5Q Pro .... so deffinately worth considering.


----------



## bettz (Mar 24, 2009)

Would a E8600 be worth considering over a E8400 or would it just be wasting money as you can overclock the E8400?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2009)

bettz said:


> Would a E8600 be worth considering over a E8400 or would it just be wasting money as you can overclock the E8400?



really depends on the motherboards abilities. I have a DFI P35 that the NB has a 475MHz cap to the FSB, so in my case the E8600 is a better choice, and matches the low 800MHz ram better. If the ram will run along with the bus required to keep an E8400 at 4.0GHz, go with that as its cheaper.


----------



## bettz (Mar 24, 2009)

Would a Rampage Formula board be anygood with a E8400 cpu? the ram i've got is http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/4GB-(2x2GB)-Corsair-TwinX-XMS2-DDR2-PC2-6400-(800)-240-Pins-Non-ECC-Unbuffered-CAS-5-5-5-18


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 25, 2009)

You don't need to spend the money for the Rampage.
P5q pro is quite good.
Spend the extra on ddr2 900 capable 2x2gb ram and a decent cooler.
For 4ghz you don't need an e8600 - an e0 e8400 is fine if your ram can do 445fsb.


----------



## bettz (Mar 25, 2009)

If i overclocked the E8400 would i need all my fans on high all the time? i've got a antec 902 with fan controller and i wanted the fans on the lowest speed as my pc is in my bedroom. 

Also Laguna X i noticed you've got a E8500 better than E8400?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 25, 2009)

red268 said:


> P5Q-E can be bought for a few pence (Literally) over the P5Q Pro .... so deffinately worth considering.



P5Q-E has some issues the Pro does not, such as a lot of -Es tend to have sensor problems and LLC doesnt work correctly (if at all) no such probs with the Pros 

Also, if your looking for a good gaming system C2D/Quad perform better than Phenom 2. If it were me I would pick up;

Asus P5Q Pro (be sure to use one of my mBIOSes to get the most out of it  )
Q6600 (no point getting a E8400, some games are starting to use more than 2 cores. For £25 more its worth it.)
Zalman 9500 or better CPU cooler


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 25, 2009)

bettz said:


> If i overclocked the E8400 would i need all my fans on high all the time? i've got a antec 902 with fan controller and i wanted the fans on the lowest speed as my pc is in my bedroom.
> 
> Also Laguna X i noticed you've got a E8500 better than E8400?



1) No
2) E8500's and e8600's can hit higher ghz (4.4, 4.5) easier than e8400's in part due to higher multiplier in part due to higher binning. High ghz is sometimes cpu limited, sometimes  ram or motherboard fsb limited. With the e0 e8400's you can expected 4.0-4.3ghz. Beyond that unless your (ram) motherboard + northbridge (good or active cooling) can run close to 500fsb stable, you're not going to get 9 x 500. 9.5 x 474 or 10 x 450 is easier to achieve with voltages/ram/motherboards unless you go high end. 

But if you goal is 4-4.2ghz, the e8400 is the easy choice.


----------



## bettz (Mar 25, 2009)

At the moment my list is currently 
Cpu
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Intel-Core-2-Duo-E8400-Wolfdale-Core-S775-30-GHz-1333MHz-6MB-Cache-9x-Multiplier-Retail
Motherboard
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Asus-P5Q-iP45-S-775-PCI-E-20-(x16)-DDR2-1200-1066-800-SATA-II-SATA-RAID-ATX

I've been offered a XFX 790i Ultra for £120 is this a better option that the P5Q?

Cooling
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Thermalright-Ultra-120-eXtreme-120mm-Heat-Sink-Fan-for-Intel-CPU-(Without-Fan)
or 
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Xigmatek-HDT-S1283-(HDT)-120mm-PWM-Fan-x3-Heat-pipe-LGA775-K8-AM2-Cpu-cooler-Quad-Core-Ready

Any Thoughts? is this worth all that money & will it last a while?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 25, 2009)

Don't shop at scan, your being ripped off  You want the P5Q *Pro* not the regular P5Q, scan are also massively expensive for that E8400.. ah hell let me just do your shopping for you 

P5Q Pro £105
C2D E7400 £100 (if you want to save money, it'll OC like a champ still)
and if you want a quad
Q6600 £128
or if you really want that E8400
E8400 £99 (out of stock atm)
 AC Freezer Xtreme £30 (Fantastic cooler. LINK)

Sorted.


----------



## bettz (Mar 25, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Don't shop at scan, your being ripped off  You want the P5Q *Pro* not the regular P5Q, scan are also massively expensive for that E8400.. ah hell let me just do your shopping for you
> 
> P5Q Pro £105
> C2D E7400 £100 (if you want to save money, it'll OC like a champ still)
> ...



Thanks for that whats the bit about the cpu being e0 stepping? any info on the XFX 790i Ultra for £120


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 25, 2009)

Don't get the 790i, you'll regret it. 680/780 chipsets are plauged with all kinds of problems, from them Killing RAM sticks to DIMM slots actually MELTING!


----------



## bettz (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok so sorted on motherboard P5Q Pro it is just cpu Q6600 runs hotter when Overclocking and my pc will be on alot E8400 runs cooler? I've also been reading more games will be supporting Quad core cpus at the end of the year

Also as i've currently got a Athlon X2 6000+ in this list its higher than the Q6600 
http://www.cpubenchmark.net/common_cpus.html

Also seen the Q9550 or 9650 mentioned quite alot would that cpu last longer for future games? that with a P5Q Pro could maybe stretch budget to this?

I've had this posted on another forum
On the subject of Quad Cores, i'd recommend waiting a few weeks. AMD's new quads are due out very soon and could well upset the market a bit. The 955 looks particularly promising, it's a 3.2GHz AM3 quad core part that looks set to overclock to 4GHz on air Even if you decide against going with that chip, or the Phenom II 945 that will accompany it to market, it'll still spur another Intel price drop.
As for the Q6600, i've said all i need to say on that chip. It's beaten. Since the Phenom II release and the subsequent Intel price drop on the Q9400 et all it stopped being good value for money. Another price drop will kill it off completely (Intel won't drop the Q6600's price, they've been bumping it up for months while they wind down production and phase it out)


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 25, 2009)

Q6600 is a diamond chip, tbh it sounds like whoever wrote that post is a AMD fanboy. I like both AMD and intel and own systems based on both. Bottom line intel CPUs are better performers at this time, AMD are caching up, but slowly, and they really do lag a couple paces behind what they should do at this time. If you can grab a G0 Q6600, your laughing, those things are not unknown to go as high as 4GHz on air, and on low volts. If you can getting a newer Quad based on 45nm is naturally better, they run cooler than 65nm, but are also considerably more expensive.


----------



## bettz (Mar 26, 2009)

What about upgrading to AMD Phenom II X4 Quad Core 940 as its alot cheaper than most intels and its quite high on the benchmarking list


----------



## red268 (Mar 26, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> P5Q-E has some issues the Pro does not, such as a lot of -Es tend to have sensor problems and LLC doesnt work correctly (if at all) no such probs with the Pros



Thanks Ket! I could never understand why the hell people would go with the 'lower' board when it's only a few pence more for the 'upgrade'. I was going to buy the -E next week as well!! Perhaps I'll get the pro instead and add some heatsinks to the mosfets. (And obviously download your latest BIOS for it!!)


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 27, 2009)

bettz said:


> What about upgrading to AMD Phenom II X4 Quad Core 940 as its alot cheaper than most intels and its quite high on the benchmarking list



You can go with a AM3 rig if you want, you'll just have to accept that its not AS fast as a intel offering.


----------



## bettz (Mar 27, 2009)

Right guys think i've made my mind up on the following 
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550
Asus P5Q Pro 

Just need a cooler now 
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-025-AS&groupid=701&catid=57&subcat=

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-017-AS&groupid=701&catid=57&subcat=

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-016-AS&groupid=701&catid=57&subcat=

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/150981

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Thermalright-Ultra-120-eXtreme-120mm-Heat-Sink-Fan-for-Intel-CPU-(Without-Fan)


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 27, 2009)

how much are you looking to spend here? I can come up with a few viable options..


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 27, 2009)

bettz said:


> Right guys think i've made my mind up on the following
> Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550
> Asus P5Q
> 
> ...



You really getting a P5Q (pretty crap) when for a measly £5 or so more you can get the P5Q Pro? (much better) Golden rule: Do not skimp on a quality mainboard or PSU, otherwise you will run into problems. I'd still go with the Freezer Xtreme, that link I gave you shows how well it does, and its damn near silent


----------



## francis511 (Mar 27, 2009)

red268 said:


> P5Q-E can be bought for a few pence (Literally) over the P5Q Pro .... so deffinately worth considering.



I was thinking of getting a psq pro . What is the difference in the p5q-e ?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 27, 2009)

francis511 said:


> I was thinking of getting a psq pro . What is the difference in the p5q-e ?





Ketxxx said:


> P5Q-E has some issues the Pro does not, such as a lot of -Es tend to have sensor problems and LLC doesnt work correctly (if at all) no such probs with the Pros



Only difference is a better onboard audio chip, extra BIOS chip and a extra PCI-E slot. Perhaps literally a couple extra BIOS options for OCing too, but thats it.


----------



## bettz (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry forgot to put P5Q Pro lol


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 27, 2009)

I think the Phenom II 940BE is a very viable option. It keeps in step with the Q9450 and Q9550, and it's also cheaper, and AMD motherboards are also cheaper. Honestly, what difference is he gonna see between the two? Probably none if he's gaming. He wouldn't even have to OC if he got the 940BE, seeing how it already starts off at 3.0GHz, where as most Intels are what, 2.4 or 2.66?


----------



## BradleyKZN (Mar 27, 2009)

+1 Q9550! getting one next week, im so excited i could wet myself.


----------



## bettz (Mar 28, 2009)

Well i was all set on getting a Q9550 but scan.co.uk have Q6600 On offer at the mo for £130 Is this chip worth spending that amount on it & what sort of performance increase will i get from a Q9550 over a Q6600 bear in mind i've never tried Oc'd so i'd be a total newbie. I'm not sure about upgrading to a Q6600 as it's been out since 07, and within the next year people would have moved on from it? was thinking of a chip that will be around for a bit longer


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 28, 2009)

Q6600 is brilliant, and you shouldn't have any issues running it in the P5Q Pro. I'd say you can happily clock the Q6600 to 3.6GHz 450FSB, or a easy 3.2GHz 400FSB. Just remember being 65nm the Q6600 will run hotter than the Q9550 and require more volts.


----------



## bettz (Mar 28, 2009)

But is it worth spending a bit more cash on something that will last longer than a Q6600?

being 65nm the Q6600 will run hotter than the Q9550 and require more volts
I'll be running it on air aswell


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 28, 2009)

Essentially they are both the same CPU only the Q9550 has more cache and is based on a new fab process to the Q6600. If you can get a G0 Q6600 you should be laughing, low volts and high OCs. If not and the price difference isn't too much, get the Q9550.


----------



## bettz (Mar 28, 2009)

Is this G0 stepping you mean? from scan.co.uk

This CPU is overclockable The BEST choice for your 1066 FSB Motherboard! We have in stock the Overclockable version too.

This Intel Core 2 Quad-Core Pro Q6600 G0 SLACR CPU will run up to 3.30Ghz or higher (when overclocked) and used in conjunction with the correct Memory, Motherboard and updated Heat Sink Fan

Unquestionably and STILL - THE Best all round CPU available for the price - Our best Selling Intel CPU!. This Legendary CPU will go down in History!

This CPU is certified for SLI use: Please Click Here

Energy Efficient Version 95W - SLACR G0 Stepping. This New 95W part runs cooler and greener!.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep, try to make sure its a older G0 stepping.


----------



## bettz (Mar 28, 2009)

I've been looking at the prices of Cpu's and noticed the Q9550 is the same price as the Intel Core i7 920 2.66Ghz (Nehalem) would it be better to opt for that with a http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-159-GI motherboard which has good reviews? a few people have said stay away from I7 for a while ,also would i have to use ddr3 ram or would ddr2 ram be ok?


----------



## bettz (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm being tempted even more to go with a new I7 build if i'm going to spend £400 on a new cpu & motherboard.I was thinking about the build needing to last a few years & with the new intel chips coming out is it wise to go with a Q9550 that i wont be able to upgrade further down the line? or stick some extra cash on top of my build and maybe futureproof my build? or build a cheaper build until I7 comes down in price?

The build i was looking at was
Q9550 £229
Asus P5Q Pro Intel P45 (Socket 775) PCI-Express DDR2 Motherboard
£116.14
Corsair XMS2 4GB DDR2 PC2-6400C5 TwinX (2x2GB) £33.98
Xigmatek HDT-S1283 £30
OR
Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme £50 (NEW FAN) not sure on price

Total £430 give & take £20 depending on fan or go with this

Intel Core i7 920 2.66Ghz (Nehalem) (Socket LGA1366) - Retail £209.99
Gigabyte EX58-UD3R Intel X58 (Socket 1366) PCI-Express DDR3 Motherboard £160.99
OCZ Gold 6GB DDR3 PC3-10666C9 Low-Voltage Triple Channel Kit (3 X 2GB) (OCZ3G1333LV6GK) £75.98
Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme £56 (fan & bracket) not sure on price!!

Total £502


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 29, 2009)

i7 is ddr3 only. so plan on spending $200 for ram, $300 to $400 for a board, plus the chip.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 29, 2009)

i7 = too expensive and the platform needs to mature. A Q9550 is a powerful chip and will last for some time. Lots of benchmarks show 775 still more than capable of holding its own against i7 platforms.


----------



## red268 (Mar 29, 2009)

P5Q Pro just became an even better choice .... now there's a club!!
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=89468
Plenty of support, other people with quads, lots of helpful links .... what more could you want.
Cheap too!


----------



## bettz (Mar 29, 2009)

Whys it so hard to make a decision  i've been looking at cpu benchmarks etc thats why i was starting to lean towards I7.I just dont want to regret getting a Q9550 then a year later have to upgrade again.If the Q9550 was cheaper than the I7 920 cpu i'd def go for it.Why is it the same price?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 29, 2009)

Intel just haven't rejigged the prices yet. I've been looking at Quads and quite like the Q6700, only downside is its 65nm not 45nm. Cheapest price for a Q9550 I can find is £203


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 29, 2009)

I'd say wait a while before going I7. DDR3 can be had fairly cheap but the cheap stuff isn't very good. The Q6600's are still very good and I find mine to be an excellent overclocker on the ASUS P5Q boards. I got 4ghz on this one.


----------



## bettz (Mar 29, 2009)

Well guys after much thought i've decieded to go with I7 to hopefully futureproof myself i dont want to buy a new motherboard & q9550 that i will later have to upgrade again think it will save me money in the long run as ill have ddr3 ram & motherboard thats compatiable with LGA1366 socket so all i'll have to do in future is upgrade my cpu

Intel Core i7 920 2.66Ghz (Nehalem) (Socket LGA1366) - Retail £209.99 (Bought) 
Gigabyte EX58-UD3R Intel X58 (Socket 1366) PCI-Express DDR3 Motherboard £160.99
OCZ Gold 6GB DDR3 PC3-10666C9 Low-Voltage Triple Channel Kit (3 X 2GB) £75.98

or 

Kingston HyperX 6GB (3 X 2GB) Intel XMP DDR3 12800C9 1600MHz Tri-Channel Kit (KHX12800D3K3/6GX) £89.99

Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme £56 (fan & bracket) not sure on price!!


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 29, 2009)

Remember to buy a fan for the TRUE. Also get the 1600mhz kingstons.


----------



## red268 (Mar 29, 2009)

bettz said:


> Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme £56 (fan & bracket) not sure on price!!



I'm sure you'll be able to find it cheaper than that! I'll have a look around.

TRUE Black - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-056-TR&groupid=701&catid=57&subcat=1395


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 29, 2009)

Out of stock red.


----------



## red268 (Mar 29, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Out of stock red.



Yeah, just noticed after posting. Also, the one overclock.co.uk sells with the 1366 bracket is £56! Nice guess man ....

My TRUE only cost me £30 from Overclockers.co.uk


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 29, 2009)

red268 said:


> Yeah, just noticed after posting. Also, the one overclock.co.uk sells with the 1366 bracket is £56! Nice guess man ....
> 
> My TRUE only cost me £30 from Overclockers.co.uk



Mine too.


----------



## bettz (Mar 29, 2009)

There really hard to get hold of now found one at scan 

Thermalright True Black 120 Heat Pipe Black Nickel Plated Heat Sink S775/AM2 £39.48
Thermalright LGA1366 Bolt-Thru-Kit Converts Socket 775 Heatsinks to Socket 1366 Motherboards £8.61

Total £48

Just need to find a nice fan


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 29, 2009)

Scythe S-Flex F


----------



## bettz (Mar 29, 2009)

Will that look good inside my case sneak peak  case currently has blue uv inside so what colour would look the nicest?


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 30, 2009)

:shadedshu


----------



## bettz (Mar 30, 2009)

Bluefox1115 said:


> :shadedshu


You don't like it?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 30, 2009)

bettz said:


> Well guys after much thought i've decieded to go with I7 to hopefully futureproof myself i dont want to buy a new motherboard & q9550 that i will later have to upgrade again think it will save me money in the long run as ill have ddr3 ram & motherboard thats compatiable with LGA1366 socket so all i'll have to do in future is upgrade my cpu
> 
> Intel Core i7 920 2.66Ghz (Nehalem) (Socket LGA1366) - Retail £209.99 (Bought)
> Gigabyte EX58-UD3R Intel X58 (Socket 1366) PCI-Express DDR3 Motherboard £160.99
> ...



Well, good luck. Just remember by the time your thinking of upgrading again there will be a much newer, more refined, competent chipset for that platform, most likely available for cheaper, and odds are you will need to replace the mobo anyway, possibly along with the CPU as well


----------



## bettz (Mar 30, 2009)

well hopefully the LGA1366 will last me a while should just ned to upgrade cpu in a year's time maybe thanks for all your help


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 31, 2009)

lga1366 will be obsolete and replaced by june. the processors will be even harder to find as well. you're about to spend $500 (if you already didn't) on a system that you wont be able to upgrade except for ram, hard drive, and graphics card. shame shame..


----------



## bettz (Mar 31, 2009)

That's a good one! As you know the motherboard socket type LGA1366 has just been released for the new Intel Core i7 processors.

No doubt one day it will be obsolete maybe June 2011, 2012 maybe

Hopefully this last's longer than June 2009 lol

Intel Core i7 920 2.66Ghz (Nehalem) 
Gigabyte EX58-UD3R Intel X58 (Socket 1366) PCI-Express DDR3 Motherboard 
Kingston HyperX 6GB (3 X 2GB) Intel XMP DDR3 12800C9 1600MHz Tri-Channel Kit 
Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme 120m
Revoltec RL049 Smoke Grey 4x White
Thermalright LGA1366 Bolt-Thru-Kit


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 31, 2009)

Most pc hardware is obsolete within months of coming out. Thing is who cares, Enjoy it when you have it and upgrade to the next platform and enjoy it til its done etc. I got my Q6600 when i7 was round the corner and I've never regretted it.


----------



## slot A gfd (Apr 1, 2009)

*hmm gigabyte 790x*

hi all this should be a laff @ the risk of sounding a fanboy have allways had amd,s since the slot a days with a gold finger divice (750@950 lol) then (2500@3200) then (939 4000 @2.9)now (6000 @3.3) this may be my last amd biuld as am going for 720be gigabyte 790x 2x1gig corsiar 1600 and have a frezzer pro that been sitting around for a bit o have moded it ie milled of the alloy to just expose the heatpipe then planished that mod worked well before gave 2.c cooler on me 6000 ect will post as soon as it all gets hear


----------

